# New cockatiels, feet concerns



## Cicero (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My family and i just recently got too new cockatiels, a girl called Penny and a guy called Sheldon. However i have some concerns with sheldon! As they are quite young i haven't seen them perching much but i have seen Penny doing it more and more often. However, sheldon seems not to be perching at all! i've inspected his feet and unlike penny who's nails stick into the ground, his toes seem to sit toes seem to be horizontal to the floor with toes facing each other. if this is something that should be corrected, or can be corrected for that matter, or am i just over reacting?

Ill post photos when i can.

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

We'll be able to tell you more after we see the pictures.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

His talons are horizontal to the floor...that would clear up some confusion. Are they from the same clutch? The same breeder?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Sheldon! I hope hes ok!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Are his nails longer than hers? It may be that his nails are too long for him to stand correctly on flat surfaces...or he may have a genetic defect, or the breeder may not have used propper nesting material causing his feet to develop incorrectly. And how old is he? Some young birds don't know how to perch. Try putting perches low to the cage floor to encourage him to perch.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

are his nails very long??? My tiels (when they need nail trims) toes will go sideways.. i seriously need to get some better perches....
they don't usually seem to notice though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> His talons are horizontal to the floor...that would clear up some confusion.


Pictures would help us see whether his stance is slightly abnormal or very abnormal, and whether he seems to be splay-legged or if this is some other problem.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How old are they? If they are too young to perch, I would also be concerned about whether they are properly weaned. Are you hand feeding or are they supposed to be eating on their own?


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

I am sorry I don't have any advice, but I wanted to say I love your birds' names! Hehe. You should get a third one and name it Leonard.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Me either I have no advice but you could get a flock ! Raj Howard Leonard Sheldon and penny! I <3 big bang theory ! Such cute names


----------



## Cicero (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies =D

here are some photos of the problems. they're pretty terrible resolution but they get the point across.

As you can see, his feet dont clutch the ground like normal but sit flat on the floor. is this just a young bird thing or is it something i should get checked out by the vet?

edit: sorry having problems getting the photos to upload, will upload more when i can


----------



## Cicero (Dec 23, 2011)

here is some replies to questions posed by board members. Thanks so much everyone for taking such an interest, you guys are the best!

@bjknight93 - yes they are from the same breeder and from the same clutch - brothers and sisters! His nails also do not look any longer than pennies from what i can tell. they both are still quite young and in the cage we have low perches to encourage them to sit on them but so far only Penny has taken to them.

@tielfan - in my opinion he docent seem to have an abnormal stance or even seems to be in any pain. in fact he is the more active of the two, always cherping happily and he runs around a lot when we take him out of the cage.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would have him checked my a vet. That does not look normal at all...most likely a development problem. I'm not sure if it can be corrected but it is something i would have looked at. That is very sad. :'(


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree, it looks very abnormal. I am not sure whether there is a name for this condition. Maybe someone more experienced with breeding will know. I would definitely get a vet check, though. He will most likely have a disability for life.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The toes will always stay that way. 

It is a result when the chicks were under 10 days of age in the nest. It is a sign of malnutrition. The parents may have been given lots of food, but many breeders think that soft foods such as rice, pasta, and breads are good sources of nutrients and they are not for tiny growing babies....thus early malnutrition that affects feet and body/bone growth.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Susanne--

What would the quality of life be for this baby? It doesn't seem like he'd ever be able to perch so that would cause muscle atrophy in his feet i'm assuming..from a breeder, what would you recommend Cicero does?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The birds should be fine provided they are now offered a varied diet....meaning choices of available seed, pellets, and greens/veggies.

A cage that has horizontal bars will be helpful in aiding them to climb up the sides of the cage which also exercise the feet.


----------



## Cicero (Dec 23, 2011)

so i was wondering apart from horizontal bars what can i do to improve sheldon's quality of life? special perches, maybe square ones not round? bigger perches maybe? any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe ladders would help him?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Platforms are a good idea. It's hard to say without seeing him move around whether he would be able to grip larger perches, but you can experiment and see. Rope perches might also be a good idea.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's a nice selection of flat/shelf/platform perches at http://www.perchfactory.com/bird_cage_perches/platform_shelf_corner_perches.htm and instructions for making a simple flat perch at http://www.circleofwings.com/flashywings/flat_perch_instructions.html These could be very useful.

P.S. I'd never heard of flagstone perches before but I want one to help keep those nails in trim. I bet the shipping is expensive though.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a tiel with feet like that years ago (crap, it's been almost 30 years! how is that possible?).

I got him from someone who found him in their yard. He was sweet as could be and did just fine climbing all around his cage. He used his beak to haul himself around more than usual, so his name became Beaker.

He was a pied, and bonded with my female lutino Monica. They had two clutches a year, several years in a row, and were excellent parents. None of the babies ever had any problems with their feet or anything else.

Both he and Monica were so tame and bonded to me that I let them raise the babies, and they let me handle them from about 10 days old. I never pulled the babies, or hand fed them, just handled them a lot from very young. I could take them out of the nest box and put them back in. Both parents kept a close eye on me, but weren't really worried. They were healthy, happy, super tame and friendly babies.

That's a long way of saying he should be just fine, even with funny feet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

There's a nice selection of flat/shelf/platform perches at http://www.perchfactory.com/bird_cag...er_perches.htm 
-----------------------------------------------------

There are no links in this page it is only illus. But you can use the info from each perch to do a Google search for a supplier.

As to the flagstone perch I would caution against using it. Stone is cool, and there is not enough circulation in the toes so the feet will always be cold and can lead to additional foot problems and pain.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Stone is cool, and there is not enough circulation in the toes so the feet will always be cold and can lead to additional foot problems and pain.


Thanks for pointing that out, since this could be a problem for a handicapped bird. I wouldn't expect it to be an issue for healthy birds that have numerous other perches available and can easily move between them.

What do you think of the Yogi's Platform pad (which is made to fit the Prevue Hendryx sun deck)? It looks like it would be very nice for handicapped birds. It would have to be washed frequently of course. From https://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1337 :


----------



## Cicero (Dec 23, 2011)

Im honestly blown away by the amount of support and responses that i've received in regards to little sheldon. thank thank thank you so much everyone for all your help, ill defiantly look into the perch suggestions that you have recommended.

Just like sheldon on the big bang theory, my sheldon will be a little special


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You named him well, didn't you?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The pad looks like it would be comfortable and warm on the feet.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a birdy like this just two years ago. He was always on perches but did have a bit trouble climbing the cage bars. He was so sweet, and I miss him soooooo......... 
Don't worry, your bird will grow stronger in no time, you will see!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread has been very helpful to me, you all are amazing for your support and advice!
My baby Peaches has the same problem, I am devastated to find this out but also furious at the breeder we got him from. 
Im glad that we got Peaches though, we will provide him with the best life possible. I feel getting him for my brother was meant to be, Peaches is quirky , just like my brother, my brother struggles in life with disabilities so they were definitely meant to be together!


----------

